

Where did MIT go? - jmcannon

Am I going crazy or did MIT used to be labeled and colored dark gray on Google maps?<p>All the other universities in the area still have their own special labels.<p>http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&#38;hl=en&#38;geocode=&#38;q=mit&#38;ie=UTF8&#38;ll=42.358163,-71.090984&#38;spn=0.026385,0.054245&#38;z=14
======
hhm
That's right! It used to be in another color. Quite strange but not very
important I guess; probably only an error.

